# Rodd Pt 14/June



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Another great day out with Devo and Occy. A windy and overcast sky greeted me as I parked at Rodd Pt. Great rainbow showed while I waited for the boys to turn up. It was a late start as we waited to see if the storms from the south were going to skirt us, but eventually hit the water on the south eastern side about 0945.
I was first out and was just about to put my second line out when the other rod went mad. A couple of great runs and I knew I had a decent fish. Devo and Occy were still on the beach, and as I had no net tried to play the fish a little and tire it out, all the time worried it would come off. Finally alongside and fishgrippers attached revealed a 54cm taylor Ã¢â‚¬â€œ easily a PB for me. Returned to the beach for a few snaps before releasing it.

I was ready to pack-up then!!  

The wind made things a little cool out there but it was worth it as we all had a reasonable haul. I pulled in a couple of legal flatties (38 and 43cm) and bream before a second PB came up Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a 45cm flathead. Got to like that, and it was almost in the same spot I caught the taylor.

Used the UHF for the first time and found it to be very useful. At one stage Devo was reporting fish after fish so positioned upwind and followed, pulling in a couple of legal flathead just as he had done.

Also must say how well the new rappala works. Its a Glass Shad Rap as seen in the flatty pic below.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Couple more pics......


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for rubbing it in   

I was just eyeing the water out this morning as I drove to work...

Well done on the fish, I'm going to have to spend more time locally rather than travelling north so often. :roll:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Guys. Nice tailor Mark. Looks like you got in before the rain turned the weekend to slop again


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great fish Mark :wink: That tailor is Hall of Fame worthy, PM me the details and I'll put it in.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdanzNkAAAlXgAASYAEAhhAAP2+eICAAQRGIjGk9QManqFNGgDQABECE10qNyTlD090CsVjBqfX7YZrcMHnNLaYa3EE00pZxQBd5hW34u5IpwoSGtT5myA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice tailor Mark , gee whiz this end of the harbour is fishing well, i saw the fishing trip post and thought nah , i'll go to archery , too bloody cold , wish i hadnt


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

As the lads mentioned, another good day on the bay was had. The water was a chilly 14.5 degrees but that didn't seem to put the flatties off their tucker. I landed 7 between 37 and 43 cm , 2 bream at 28 and 30 cms and a couple of tailor to round out the morning. 
All the damage was done trolling the shad rapala ( same one as diveyak)and a orange Jackal chubby.
No photo's as my camera is still presiding at the bottom of Five-Dock Bay


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

mixo


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Gatsey...............when I checked the HOF that was the first thing that crossed my mind :?  :evil: :twisted: 

Still PB so


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Occy.....I love the general knowledge articles you put in here. Keep it up...always a good read.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

occy said:


> And yes, it was during the reign of someone, and it was to keep the rabbits out. Too many rabbits in Australia. :wink:


So the TV ad was right Occy!!! The rabbits did arrive during the reign of Nasi Goreng :shock: :shock:


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you two blokes paddled way to close to Rodd Island yesterday and breathed in some of the old fumes !!! :shock: :shock: 8)


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

devo said:


> I think you two blokes paddled way to close to Rodd Island yesterday and breathed in some of the old fumes !!! :shock: :shock: 8)


That could be the case Devo....cause somewhere in that haze I thought you said you 'caught' a fish :shock:


----------

